# Awkward U.S. Masters Handshake (Funny)



## Lex Foutish (9 Apr 2012)

This is funny. It's even funnier the second time you watch it.


----------



## Firefly (10 Apr 2012)

That's class! How he hit that hook with his stance so open I'll never know.


----------



## Lex Foutish (10 Apr 2012)

Firefly said:


> That's class! How he hit that hook with his stance so open I'll never know.


 
I thought nothing could top Oosthuizen's albatross. 

Bubba was 160 yards from the hole and hooked a gap wedge 40 yards in the air from where he was, under the trees and up in the air, to put the ball on the green. Truly amazing. *Having said that, I once hit a similar shaped shot when I shanked a 6 iron out of bounds from the middle of the fairway! *


----------



## Firefly (11 Apr 2012)

Lex Foutish said:


> I thought nothing could top Oosthuizen's albatross.
> 
> Bubba was 160 yards from the hole and hooked a gap wedge 40 yards in the air from where he was, under the trees and up in the air, to put the ball on the green. Truly amazing. Having said that, I once hit a similar shaped shot when I shanked a 6 iron out of bounds from the middle of the fairway!


 
 I was going to say that...I hit those shots all the time, just not when I want to! Savage stuff alright and a bit deflated it's all over.


----------



## Lex Foutish (11 Apr 2012)

Lex Foutish said:


> I thought nothing could top Oosthuizen's albatross.
> 
> Bubba was 160 yards from the hole and hooked a gap wedge 40 yards in the air from where he was, under the trees and up in the air, to put the ball on the green. Truly amazing. *Having said that, I once hit a similar shaped shot when I shanked a 6 iron out of bounds from the middle of the fairway! *


 
Ye won't catch me revealing my deepest, darkest secrets on AAM again!!!


----------



## Pique318 (12 Apr 2012)

Lex Foutish said:


> ... Oosthuizen's albatross.
> ...hooked a gap wedge 40 yards in the air
> .*...*I shanked a 6 iron out of bounds from the middle of the fairway!


Oh you golfers and your makey uppey language.


----------



## Firefly (13 Apr 2012)

Pique318 said:


> Oh you golfers and your makey uppey language.


 
You think that's bad...what about all of the sexual innuendo of some golfing terms!


----------



## PaddyW (13 Apr 2012)

Firefly said:


> You think that's bad...what about all of the sexual innuendo of some golfing terms!


 
Get in the hole!....


----------



## Firefly (13 Apr 2012)

PaddyW said:


> Get in the hole!....


 
It was only a matter of time


----------



## PaddyW (13 Apr 2012)

Firefly said:


> It was only a matter of time


 
True that.. But it was a lovely stroke of a ball that was!


----------



## Firefly (13 Apr 2012)

PaddyW said:


> True that.. But it was a lovely stroke of a ball that was!


 
Wouldn't have been possible without that extra stiff shaft


----------



## Deiseblue (13 Apr 2012)

Sam Snead's wife was asked on live TV in the US whether Sam had any superstitions - she replied that he liked her to kiss his balls before he headed off to compete in a tournament !


----------



## Lex Foutish (18 Apr 2012)

I suppose that we should be grateful that we didn't have to play golf at Richmond Golf Club during WW2. This notice was posted there for golfers . . . . . .


----------



## PaddyW (19 Apr 2012)

Firefly said:


> Wouldn't have been possible without that extra stiff shaft


 
Haha good stuff!


----------

